
Scoble.TV Shuts Down. "Justin.TV is safe from being cloned." - staunch
http://scobleizer.com/2007/04/17/always-on-isnt-for-me/
======
Tichy
Isn't ustream.tv (mentioned in the article) the same thing as justin.tv,
though? They seem to have launched two days after justin.tv?

